# I can't decide where to go with my style...help!



## bobbingapples (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm seventeen now and, because I look young for my age (I'm 5'2, 100 pounds, very fair-skinned), am trying to add a little sophistication to my style. Typically I wear summer dresses with tights, cardigans, and converse or flats but when I don't wear dresses, I wear shorts (high-waisted or normal-waisted) with tights and a dressy button-down shirt or an over-sized sweater. However, I've been feeling kind of kiddish lately, especially in the way I dress. I want to grow up in terms of what I wear but a part of me wants to embrace my youth and dress as kiddish as I darn well please. I like styles like:

















But I hate feeling like a little kid as these are outfits that a toddler could probably put together. What do you think? Do you think my style is grown-up enough? I'm not really sure where to go with it now.


----------



## bowskt (Jul 29, 2013)

To me it sounds like you have an awesome sense of style! When I was 17 I was all about the jean + tee combo, which to me lacks sophistication, now, 6 years later, I hope my sense of style is much better haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you are worried about looking too young, but love your outfits, why not play with your make up and hair? They can make a huge difference. Having a bad hair day? Instead of the ol' tried and true pony or messy bun, go with a a sleek sock bun or french twist to make you feel more put together and classy. Also a classic red lip or berry colour can instantly make you look sophisticated.

A few clothing pieces you could consider as well: pointed toe flats, still comfy like regular flats, but look more grown up than rounded toes; blazers!!! they are amazing, add it to a white tee and boyfriend jeans and it does magic, or throw one over a cute dress and you look so put together; black pants, either jeans or trouser-esque will look more dressy than regular pants; and explore prints, stripes are standard, geometric prints are funky, and even cute cat prints can look grown up done right!

From the pictures you provided you have an awesome sense of style and you can see how good it is to mix masculine and feminine pieces, so way not think about your wardrobe kind of like that with youthful (cat prints, bows, sneakers) and mature (blazers, pumps, button ups) and mix them together to feel youthful but classy and mature at the same time.

I hope I helped! Also pinterest is an amazing source of inspiration for outfits, so go pin away! I found some of my favorite fashion blogs via re-pinning outfit crushes.


----------



## Mollie (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmm..It sounds like that you have great fashion sense. And I want just say it's really gift by God if you looks young then your age. However, T shirts  are also one of best option,

http://www.stokesthompson.com.au/


----------

